# i broke off some roots transplanting =[



## ruufuus (Dec 10, 2011)

hey guys, i just transplanted a few of my plants to 3 gallon grow bags, and one of had more roots than i expected, long story short while transplanting it i tore some of it roots, its only a few weeks old, and it had plenty of roots left even after i broke some off, but is this going to cause noticable slowing in growth?  also i fed it some nutrient solution in hopes that it would keep it from getting to pissed off at  me. 

PS. this post isnt very sophisticated, as i just woke up and my brain juices arent flowing just yet, but im sure you all understand the question.  thanks in advance


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

They will be fine the roots will just start growing new roots.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

it will prob be okay, but only time will tell, some ppl prune roots a bit during transplant.


----------



## ruufuus (Dec 10, 2011)

good to hear.  i felt really bad, like in the sense that the plant was a person and i had just hurt it=[.  its weird the connection some people have with they're plants


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

They are our children and you know how protective we can be over our kids


----------



## ruufuus (Dec 10, 2011)

i just transplanted them last night, and i havent been to the garden yet today.  but im very hopeful, my main concern is that the poor gal will get droopy and her growth will slow for a while.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

there might be a slowing down of the growth while the roots heal and start regrowing, but other than that you should be fine. I cut the roots on my bonsais and never have a problem


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah you should be fine as long as it is not drooping. Top growth my slow down but the roots will be growing to fill their new home.


----------



## ruufuus (Dec 10, 2011)

i just got back from the grow lab, and she is looking just as happy as ever.

i have a grow journal, but i am having difficulty posting up the pictures, but i will keep taking photos, and once i get the hang of resizing them and posting them, i will have some lovely pics for you all to see

edit:  i think it was a bit hasty of me to transplant so early, and i kind of regret now, as the plants would have grown plenty bigger in the pots i had them in.  and soaking the coco bricks and mixing the perlite and vermiculite proved to be a long, stressful task, and i still have 7 plants to transplant.  this grow was kind of spur of the moment, and am still a bit unprepared, but im hopeful that i will make it to harvest with little issue, and will have my veg/ flower rooms going continuously within 4 months.  =]


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 10, 2011)

That good Happy growing


----------

